# 30 week scan - all is well :)



## MrsCLH (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi ladies

Just an update really. Went for my 30 week scan yesterday and all is well, baby perfect size, slap bang in the middle of the chart and no longer breech yay!

Also hba1c staying steady at 5.3 

Think I might actually be starting to get a little bit excited at last. My best mate threw a baby shower for me at the weekend which was lovely, got loads of gorgeous presents! The pile of baby stuff in the lounge of our tiny one bed flat is growing faster than me! Moving into a 2 bed house in a couple of weeks. Can't wait but lots to do, hope I can find the energy!

Hope you and your bumps, babies etc are all well.

Mrs H xx


----------



## allisonb (Jul 20, 2011)

That's all good news, well done.  Fab hba1c too!  Hope baby stays the right way round, mine twisted to breach again the day I was booked in for induction!


----------



## Steff (Jul 20, 2011)

Mrs thats great news so pleased for all, good hbA too. x


----------



## rachelha (Jul 20, 2011)

5.3 that is amazing, you should be really proud of yourself.  I hope the move goes ok, I think you should just direct the move and let everyone else do all the hard work.


----------



## MrsCLH (Jul 20, 2011)

rachelha said:


> 5.3 that is amazing, you should be really proud of yourself.  I hope the move goes ok, I think you should just direct the move and let everyone else do all the hard work.



Thanks Rachel. That is indeed the plan lol


----------



## pinkemz (Jul 21, 2011)

well done so happy for you. You should be soooo proud.


----------



## WannaBump (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh wow, well done you!! You must be so pleased.


----------

